# Two new White Bandits



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I had an offer from Jim Vines, a local pigeon expert, to give me two white birds for my loft. I work with his brother and his brother tells me Jim travels all over the country, judging shows and racing his birds.

When he showed up at work, I had my crate ready and I was pleasantly surprised at how good the birds looked. Jim tells me they are of the White Bandit bloodline, which is what my stork grizzle, Bandit is. He also tells me that they are actually out of stork grizzles that have been bred to produce the white birds. I think they are very pretty, but I could be a little prejudiced.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

very nice addition  Im partial the the whites myself too hehe


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> very nice addition  Im partial the the whites myself too hehe


I really like them and they seem to be pretty gentle. The one on the left is certainly a cock. He thinks he is big daddy on the block already.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

well hope they give you lots of babies to keep your loft colorful , I know mine do , theres nothing like white birds filling the sky  even in the mix of others hehe


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are VEEEEEEERY pretty! 

Thank you for sharing, I love white birds too.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice birds indeed, enjoy them, one thing that has always bugged me about my white birds is that they will throw off some crazy colors from nest to nest, first time a pair laid eggs and the little ones were all white so I thought great they will breed true, then BAM the second round one of the youngster had some dark markings, I was a little disappointed because I couldn't use him for the intended purpose, so we named him "SCRAP" and became sort of a mascot lol, I'm not sure if I will ever be able to breed all the color out eventually but I hope so, at least for the white birds anyways!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh they look so healthy! very pretty birds! I'am a white bird person myself.... well I better be because 30 are coming at the first part of june...hope they are as healthy looking as yours. I was wondering about what kind of colors their babies may have.....I guess if you have a big release the ones with the color on them may not get noticed???? I wonder how oftern they throw offspring with color in them. hummmm???


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Great looking Birds!, I know about the colors on white parents! I started out with 2 pairs of solid whites and about 6 out of 10 are all white the rest will have some type of colors. Some grizzle some red some blue.That sort of why I got back into racing needed to do something with the colored birds. Jeff


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

luckyloft said:


> Great looking Birds!, I know about the colors on white parents! I started out with 2 pairs of solid whites and about 6 out of 10 are all white the rest will have some type of colors. Some grizzle some red some blue.That sort of why I got back into racing needed to do something with the colored birds. Jeff


well 6 out of ten does not seem too bad...of course I will love them just the same... I guess you could sell some. getting into racing sounds like a good idea...gosh I already need a bigger loft and I'am just finishing the first...LOL
If I breed for racing I would have to forget about color for sure. some colors sound like a nice change if most of your birds are white though. I talk to a lady who bred her all white pair and ended up with a black saddle on white.... interesting....?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like they are both hens Am I wrong.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

re lee said:


> Looks like they are both hens Am I wrong.


From the way they are acting, I would say one of them is a cock. He thinks he is the big daddy on the block.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

*Make that one White Bandit*

It looks as if I have lost my White Bandit hen. I was turning the birds out yesterday and I thought I had it fixed so she couldn't get out. When I turned my back, she got into the aviary and then to the outside. For a long time, she flew with the other birds and then off by herself some, but she didn't return with them. I turned some birds out this morning, hoping she may be perched up somewhere close and see them, but she still hasn't returned. I am not sure if she could have tried to return home, since she had only flown a couple of times out of that loft, but she may have tried. It isn't that far, probably 40-50 miles, so maybe she made it. I will be calling Jim Vines and see she showed up.

It doesn't bother me that I only have one of the white birds now, because Jim told me I could have as many as I want, but I just kick myself for allowing her to get outside and possibly be out there somewhere lost. I should have been more careful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I hope she makes it somewhere,,,,,,,either your place or Jims. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

I keep hoping she will show up with my other birds, but so far, she hasn't. Both of the new birds had taken up very well with the other birds, interacting and eating as they should and I was hoping she would remember that and find her way back. At the moment, I have several birds out, sort of an open loft situation. Maybe, as they are flying and ranging around, she will see them and come home. If not, then I would suppose she has tried to make it back to Jim's. I will find out tomorrow if she has shown up. If she did find her way back to her original loft, after having flown out of that loft twice, and only around the loft itself, then she is quite a homer.


----------

